# أنتبــــاه لكل الاعضاء!



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

أنتباه أنتباه!

لكل اعضاء المنتدى:​
الرجاء التخفيف من حدة الكلام في الحوارات و النقاشات​
لتكن طريقة الحوار بنائة لا للاساءة للطرف الاخر و انما هدفها اعلان الحق​
لتكن المواضيع منتقاة بأحسن طريقة من كل الجوانب مدعمة بالادلة و البراهين​
عدم الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع و الدخول في مواضيع جانبية اخرى​
الرجاء احترام قوانين المنتدى و لا ننسى ان العضو وافق عليها قبل التسجيل في المنتدى,,, و العضو الي معارض على المنتدى و أسلوبه و قوانينه يبقى يتفضل من غير مطرود​


----------

